# Selling Camper



## pcuerrier (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello,


I'm new to this forum and wasn't really sure where to post. I am selling a 1998 CITATION 25 LG SECURE TRAILER ELITE
(not sure if you need the Serial Number or not? I have it if you need it.)
It's in great shape, Never had anything go wrong with it, it has a slide on the kitchen to give it about 5, 6 feet of extra room.


I was just wondering, how much would be a good offer to sell it? We're trying to sell it on our own to make a bit more money for the next camper that we will get. 


Thanks for your answers and pricing,



Patrick.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

One place to start is to go to NADAguides.com and look under recreational vehicles. Then find your camper by year, model, options, etc... This will give you a starting point. I looked out there and didnt see what you described. Is this a travel trailer, or 5th wheel? For a TT, they show a M-25E and a M-25-PR, and for 5th wheel they show a M-25-5l.

I usually also search for similar models on craigslist, classified sites, maybe even "the bay" and see what they are going for, and go from there.

Also feel free to list this in the classifeds section when your ready to sell.


----------

